# Can someone help a n00b with this appfilter.xml



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
So I've been making an icon pack for Apex Launcher via the appfilter.xml approach, but there are about 8 or 9 icons that won't theme no matter what activity I use.

Specifically they are:
Gallery
Camera
Gstrings paid
Graph89 donate
Google Authenticator
Clock
Calendar
Email

I've listed pretty much every single activity attached to each and used the Android Activities app as well as activities.droidicon.com, but they still won't theme for me.

I'm also on Jelly Bean if that helps.


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

If it's your phone that's not themed, that's the easiest to fix. Pull the proper activity names and component information from your log.

For the two paid apps, buy them, open theme, grab the information from log and then refund. That's what I do for paid apps that I have no desire to keep.


----------



## kyledlindgren (Oct 7, 2011)

sometimes you need to have no /. so like:

com.android.kyledesignedme/.main would be acutally this: com.android.kyledesignedme/com.android.kyledesignedme.main

Thought i have only run into this once or twice. Usually happens on Go. Got the component info from the log? (START: blah blah) Maybe we can help if you list it


----------

